# thursday 29th march ayrshire area



## fat-tiger (Mar 8, 2012)

any 1 up for a game early afternoon,

me and dave are stopping in ayr on our way over to machrihanish and gonna have a round at either 

dundonald

prestwick st nicks

irvine bogside

feel free if you want join us or even better sign us in on members guest rates


----------



## thecraw (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice to see that I've been binned from the day already!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 8, 2012)

How about here Â£25 each

http://www.westkilbridegolfclub.com/Home.aspx


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 8, 2012)

e mailed you back other day and you aint replied 

ok any  1 want to join

me 
dave

craw
bomber


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 8, 2012)

not played west kilbride is it any good?? top of my list would have been dundonald but as long as it dry underfoot im easily pleased


----------



## thecraw (Mar 8, 2012)

Dundonald want Â£50 to play which is too expensive in March, well thats my opinion.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 8, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			not played west kilbride is it any good?? top of my list would have been dundonald but as long as it dry underfoot im easily pleased
		
Click to expand...

Livens up about 6th, back 9 is very good.


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 8, 2012)

thats good enough for me then,


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 8, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			e mailed you back other day and you aint replied 

ok any  1 want to join

me 
dave

craw
bomber
		
Click to expand...

And there was me reading this post thinking you had dumped me too.:lol:

This could be an Scotland Home match:whoo:


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 8, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			And there was me reading this post thinking you had dumped me too.:lol:

This could be an Scotland Home match:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

bomber how cud any 1 dump you my cuddly fat friend


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 8, 2012)

I may be able to play but couldn't make it until about 3:17 and could only make Prestwick St Nicholas. Plus side it would be a hell of a lot cheaper than any other courses you have mentioned as I can sign you on.

Should be enough light by then to get round.

Edit... Just realised I could do slightly earlier about 2:17.


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 8, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			I may be able to play but couldn't make it until about 3:17 and could only make Prestwick St Nicholas. Plus side it would be a hell of a lot cheaper than any other courses you have mentioned as I can sign you on.

Should be enough light by then to get round.

Edit... Just realised I could do slightly earlier about 2:17.
		
Click to expand...

hi farney how many can you get on at visitor rates? and how much?

2.17 should be able to get round, 3.17 would of been pushing it, im 18st not good for speed golf


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 8, 2012)

It's either Â£7 or Â£8 for visitors and I can sign on three but could get a mate to sign on another three if needed.


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 8, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			It's either Â£7 or Â£8 for visitors and I can sign on three but could get a mate to sign on another three if needed.
		
Click to expand...

that sounds good to me, just check will bomber and craw that time ok with them, but a defo bargin, cheers, im payingÂ£60 to play 2 rnds there in june


----------



## thecraw (Mar 8, 2012)

Don't even think about it, just bite his feckin hand off St Nicks is a great course, awesome greens and very underrated.

Fabian is a cock though.
:ears:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 8, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			that sounds good to me, just check will bomber and craw that time ok with them, but a defo bargin, cheers, im payingÂ£60 to play 2 rnds there in june
		
Click to expand...

Dolly, if there's a 2nd time going count me in.


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 8, 2012)

right wer on then,farney can you book 2 tee times buddy and get your friend to join us aswell

farney
his pal
me
dave
craw
bomber
kenny

1 place left if any takes

cheers again farney


----------



## Val (Mar 8, 2012)

A Thursday PM dont suit me especially as im off the next day for THE big weekend of golf. 

Would have loved a game there too, some other time maybe.

 :thup:


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 9, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			right wer on then,farney can you book 2 tee times buddy and get your friend to join us aswell

farney
his pal
me
dave
craw
bomber
kenny

1 place left if any takes

cheers again farney
		
Click to expand...

If there is space left I'll take it dolly, just need to make sure I can get afternoon off work. Shouldn't be a problem though.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 9, 2012)

thecraw said:
			
		


			Fabian is a cock though.
:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Shame you can't make it then...


----------



## thecraw (Mar 9, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Shame you can't make it then...
		
Click to expand...


Awwwwww son, come here and I'll give you a hug!


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 9, 2012)

Love the jugs in your profile picture Crawford. They must hold at least two pints!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 9, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Love the jugs in your profile picture Crawford. They must hold at least two pints!
		
Click to expand...

They are pretty special.


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 9, 2012)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			If there is space left I'll take it dolly, just need to make sure I can get afternoon off work. Shouldn't be a problem though.
		
Click to expand...

WTF.... Is this a Chompers day out then:whoo:

Oh boy these guys have no fecking idea what they have let themselves in for

Count me in, Fat man you can play for the GM guys & we will take Dave


----------



## 2blue (Mar 10, 2012)

Great stuff...  shaping up well:fore:


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 18, 2012)

Just to check that this game is still on and bump up, cheers


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 18, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Yes as far as I'm concerned.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Farneyman, I'm looking forward to it, hope to play better than today though


----------



## 2blue (Mar 18, 2012)

Certainly on for me and Chris....   well looking forward to it. :0:fore:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 19, 2012)

Paul

You better get down to the range a few times between now & Sunday cos after yesterday your partner for Sunday is worried about you


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 19, 2012)

Can all involved PM me your mobile numbers so I can let you all know the details.

Ta


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 22, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Can all involved PM me your mobile numbers so I can let you all know the details.

Ta
		
Click to expand...

 Any details re this yet...tee times etc??


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 23, 2012)

HDID Kenny said:



			Any details re this yet...tee times etc??
		
Click to expand...

Was waiting on all mobile numbers. 

Fat tiger pm me your mobile. Will send details later today.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 23, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Was waiting on all mobile numbers. 

Fat tiger pm me your mobile. Will send details later today.
		
Click to expand...

Those HDID boys clearly ain't the brightest Fabian. After Sunday they might not even trap!


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 23, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Those HDID boys clearly ain't the brightest Fabian. After Sunday they might not even trap!
		
Click to expand...

 Craw those boys your playing Sunday are the 'B' team..... 'A' teams playing Thursday.;0)


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 23, 2012)

HDID Kenny said:



			Craw those boys your playing Sunday are the 'B' team..... 'A' teams playing Thursday.;0)
		
Click to expand...


Come on now KK you knew you would never ever get away with that, our team was hand selected only the good got an invite. How did the A team do at Ramside on Sunday:whoo:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 23, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Come on now KK you knew you would never ever get away with that, our team was hand selected only the good got an invite. How did the A team do at Ramside on Sunday:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 Bomber you must be on the Bud early tonight you have 3 off the losing Ramside Chumps in your 'A' team..;0)


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 23, 2012)

HDID Kenny said:



			Bomber you must be on the Bud early tonight you have 3 off the losing Ramside Chumps in your 'A' team..;0)
		
Click to expand...

Yeh but 2 off you are in your so called A Team for Thursday.

No Bud for me I got a big match on Sunday so need to stay in the zone:whoo:


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 24, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Was waiting on all mobile numbers. 

Fat tiger pm me your mobile. Will send details later today.
		
Click to expand...

looking forward to it,its always nice to win some scotish notes


----------



## thecraw (Mar 24, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			looking forward to it,its always nice to win some *scotish* notes
		
Click to expand...

We prefer the *Scottish* variety!


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 27, 2012)

1 space available for anyone who can make it for 2:15 tee.

Bomber unable to make it. Any takers?


----------



## thecraw (Mar 27, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			1 space available for anyone who can make it for 2:15 tee.

Bomber unable to make it. Any takers?
		
Click to expand...


That might become two spaces, I'm struggling now as well.


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 27, 2012)

i was only kidding when i said i my game might of turned the corner


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 27, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			i was only kidding when i said i my game might of turned the corner
		
Click to expand...

Your scaring everyone away Tiger :lol:


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 27, 2012)

i wouldnt mind paul but i carnt hit a cows backside with a shovel at the minute


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 27, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			i wouldnt mind paul but i carnt hit a cows backside with a shovel at the minute
		
Click to expand...

We'll see about that on Thursday mate


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 27, 2012)

well put it this i wont be rushing in to take kennys side bet on lol


----------



## thecraw (Mar 28, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			i wouldnt mind paul but i carnt hit a cows backside with a shovel at the minute
		
Click to expand...


Easy solution mate, get rid of that Cobra and Titleist gear and get more Ping in the bag. I may even ken someone who's selling a set of i15 irons!


:fore:


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 28, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			1 space available for anyone who can make it for 2:15 tee.

Bomber unable to make it. Any takers?
		
Click to expand...

If the space is still available, my mate from work, Stephen Higgins, would like to come.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 28, 2012)

That's fine Paul. 
Just waiting to hear if Crawford can make it.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry that I can't help ... Superb golfing weather and a great deal for someone.

All the best geezers  :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 28, 2012)

Nnn


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 29, 2012)

Have a good day lads, wish I could have been there along with some of HDID finest


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 29, 2012)

What a day ... It was tropical  

How did you guys get on today? Is no news good news and I'm presuming the HDID boys picked up the cash?


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 29, 2012)

Would just like to thank Farneyman for arranging a great day on a very nice track. Weather was great although the wind got up which made it a bit tricky. Would also like to thank Colin who guided my group round, would have been a whole lot harder without his input.

PS I took the money home :whoo:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 29, 2012)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Would just like to thank Farneyman for arranging a great day on a very nice track. Weather was great although the wind got up which made it a bit tricky. Would also like to thank Colin who guided my group round, would have been a whole lot harder without his input.

PS I took the money home :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Well done McChomper ... Was it a team game or Stableford?


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			What a day ... It was tropical  

How did you guys get on today? Is no news good news and I'm presuming the HDID boys picked up the cash?



Click to expand...

Correct:whoo:

Information I have received is that our boys from the B Team struggled mind you and only managed a poor 20 odd points, good job we left them out the team on Sunday.

Anyway well done Big Paul:cheers:


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 29, 2012)

I was flying solo for Team GM. Enough said...

Enjoyed the hit to day. The wind has set my game right up for Machrihanish at the weekend.

Good score there today Paul, conditions were tough. That 10 handicap will soon be 5  if only you could use a proper website that could work out your exact handicap, I can't think of any decent one ;-)


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 30, 2012)

yes big thanks to fabian and colin for getting us on for a full 7 pound, some reallly nice holes ,well done paul 33 points took the money,all the rest of us around 31 ,30 mark, good night out in prestwick last night,now over to machrihanish 

dave making sum strange noises over other side of room i think  he got a pig in bed with him


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 30, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			yes big thanks to fabian and colin for getting us on for a full 7 pound, some reallly nice holes ,well done paul 33 points took the money,all the rest of us around 31 ,30 mark, good night out in prestwick last night,now over to machrihanish 

dave making sum strange noises over other side of room i think  he got a pig in bed with him
		
Click to expand...

Adding my thanks Fabian, had a great day out (pity my golf faltered) really nice course with some great holes, food was good too, if ever your in the Central belt and fancy a game or want to try Links golf on the East coast give me a shout.....ps for those heading on to Macharanish...ENJOY.;0)


----------

